# PHP 5.2.12 schließt Sicherheitslücken



## Newsfeed (18 Dezember 2009)

Das Update korrigiert mehr als 60 Fehler, was im Wesentlichen die Stabilität erhöhen, aber auch Sicherheitslücken schließen soll.

Weiterlesen...


----------

